# Fahrenheit herbicide



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have been wanting to buy Celsius lately and came across Fahrenheit which is supposed to be a generic equivalent at half the price.Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

What are the ingredients?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FAHRENHEIT ACTIVE INGREDIENTS:
Potassium salt of Dicamba ........................33.00% 
Metsulfuron-methyl ......................................... 5.00%

CELSIUS ACTIVE INGREDIENTS: 
Thiencarbazone-methyl ....................................8.7% 
Iodosulfuron-methyl-sodium ..........................1.9% 
Dicamba ..................................................................57.4%


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Well I guess that makes it easy to decide which one to buy.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Out of these weeds which ones will Celsius not kill crabgrass,poa,sedge,ryegrass,and barnyard grass?

Also I purchased a bottle of Image nutsedge killer that's supposed to kill Poa and ryegrass as well.Is this product any good or should I return it?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> Out of these weeds which ones will Celsius not kill crabgrass,poa,sedge,ryegrass,and barnyard grass?
> 
> Also I purchased a bottle of Image nutsedge killer that's supposed to kill Poa and ryegrass as well.Is this product any good or should I return it?


I know Celsius won't kill sedges and it's not labeled for ryegrass or poa. It's not suppose to be used on Cool season grasses so I'm sure it will still put a hurting on rye and poa. I've used that Image before with decent results, might as well use it and see how much control you get.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of these weeds which ones will Celsius not kill crabgrass,poa,sedge,ryegrass,and barnyard grass?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm wondering if anyone knows if this will be cheaper than using Celsius+MSM to kill Virginia buttonweed??

Also how to get the label rate down to sq ft. Everything is in acres.


----------



## Swang (Jun 21, 2019)

@CenlaLowell Divide label rate per acre by 43.56 to get rate per ksqft.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Swang said:


> @CenlaLowell Divide label rate per acre by 43.56 to get rate per ksqft.


Thanks


----------

